# Hermeneutics/Commentary



## A.Hudson (Jun 3, 2009)

I was wondering do you guys know of any good books on Biblical Hermeneutics??? I got mad friends in Bible college that have books, but I know they prob need'em; so I would like to get my own..any suggestions??? Also is there any suggestions on a good commentary..I have "The Bible knowledge commentary" From Walvoord/Zuck...but time to switch it up...???


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 3, 2009)

Ameen,

If you want print sources, I would advise the Baker's New Testament Commentary (available for under $100 and possibly the most economical single source of fairly recent Reformed commentaries; also available electronically for as low as $59 for the free e-sword) or the CBD deal on Calvin's Institutes PLUS his 22 volumes of commentary for $119.99.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that when it comes to Hermeneutics, the following book is very much worth reading.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Centered-Hermeneutics-Foundations-Evangelical-Interpretation/dp/0830828397/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244077314&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics: Foundations and Principles of Evangelical Biblical Interpretation: Graeme Goldsworthy: Books[/ame]


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 3, 2009)

Goldsworthy is excellent, a presuppositional approach to hermeneutics.


----------



## christianhope (Jun 3, 2009)

Biblical Hermeneutics by Milton Terry is a classic treatment.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Biblical-Hermeneutics-Treatise-Interpretation-Testament/dp/1579102255/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244084491&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Biblical Hermeneutics: A Treatise on the Interpretation of the Old and New Testament: Milton S. Terry, Milton S. ÊTerry: Books[/ame]

For a shorter treatment, try D.A Carson

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Exegetical-Fallacies-D-Carson/dp/0801020867/ref=pd_sim_b_2]Amazon.com: Exegetical Fallacies: D. A. Carson: Books[/ame]


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that everyone from pastor to new convert should have a set of *Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible*. It has been around for many generations of those who are looking for both explanation and application of the text.


----------



## galactic reformer (Jun 4, 2009)

A small book that may be a good "primer" is Principles of Biblical Interpretation, Berkhof. Around 200 pages. 

That Terry book looks real good...now I gotta spend more $$$ on books. Wait, I love books. LOL


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a readable classic text that was helpful to me in my earlier years.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Protestant-Biblical-Interpretation-textbook-Hermeneutics/dp/0801020832]Amazon.com: Protestant Biblical Interpretation: A textbook of Hermeneutics: Bernard Ramm: Books[/ame]


----------



## A.Hudson (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks sooo much u guys


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 7, 2009)

_From Exegesis to Exposition_ by Chisolm is good as well.


----------



## A.Hudson (Jun 14, 2009)

I Heard Hermeneutical Spiral, and Living by the book was good too, I just ordered (Hermeneutical Spiral) off of Amazon, anyone read these or heard about them yet???


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 14, 2009)

The Hermeneutical Spiral is a good book on hermeneutics, particularly oriented towards preaching.

Living by the Book was (in my opinion) a waste of time and money.


----------



## Archlute (Jun 14, 2009)

Hands down, Goldsworthy is one of the best from a presuppositional and evangelical Reformed perspective.

Along with that I would mention Dennis Johnson's great recent work on preaching _Him We Proclaim_, as it also considers the issue of hermeneutics at length as it applies to the work of interpreting the Scriptures in sermon prep.


----------



## A.Hudson (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks guys..


----------

